
Hydraloop wins Best of best award at world's largest electronic show CES2020 - rapnie
https://www.dutchwatersector.com/news/hydraloop-wins-best-of-best-award-at-worlds-largest-electronic-show-ces2020
======
ovx99
So this was described as a 'decentralized water recycling unit' \-- can anyone
inform me how decentralizing this service in the form of this appliance is
going to be more efficient than large scale bulk wastewater treatment setups,
like we have now (or do we)? As an outsider to the industry I don't know what
the advantage is in localizing the water processing like this versus doing it
all at scale in the same place then piping it back to customers. If it's the
case that the water that drains from showers is not being recycled/reused
currently, then I see how this makes sense, although I still wonder why doing
that locally versus centrally is preferable.

~~~
Someone
_" It cleans and disinfects shower, bath, and washing machine water so it can
be reused for toilet flushing, washing machines, the garden, or swimming
pools”_

⇒ This produces
“greywater"([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greywater](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greywater)).
That can also be done (and, I expect, more economically) in a centralised
location, but using that water would require laying a second water main to all
houses.

An argument in favour of local treatment also might be that it makes it
harder/impossible for users to use the wrong kind of water (drinking greywater
or using “blackwater" where greywater would suffice)

